
A Hong Kong real-estate tycoon wants to build a new city in Ireland - simonebrunozzi
https://www.businessinsider.com/hong-kong-real-estate-tycoon-wants-new-city-in-ireland-2020-7
======
aww_dang
If Ireland won't have them, I'm sure other commonwealth regions would be glad
to have this kind of investment. Caribbean nations with a history of financial
services might be another option. Regions where this kind of investment brings
a larger negotiating position could be another option. Guyana might work.

